# Multicolored Eyes



## Boz (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey everyone! 
I have a question about rabbit eye colors.
I know there's brown, blue and red/pink eyes. But how do rabbits get eyes with a mixture of brown and blue? Like this:
http://i.pbase.com/g6/60/670060/2/68846521.rjlMVY18.jpg

Thanks!


----------



## pamnock (Mar 1, 2009)

I couldn't view the picture. 

Here's a site on heterochromiahttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heterochromia

We often see the marbled eye colors due to the inheritance of the chinchilla gene, which causes variation in the eye pigment.

Other genes such as the Dutch or Vienna marking genes can cause uneven pigmentation of the eye.

Pam


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 1, 2009)

We hada shelter bun not too long ago that had one blue and one brown eye. She had dutch fur. Little Cupcake was snatched up by a wonderful adopter the day after she was put on the floor.


----------



## Boz (Mar 1, 2009)

Hmm does this link work?
http://www.pbase.com/leelooita/image/68846521

And thanks for the link! I'll take a look at it.


----------



## Boz (Mar 1, 2009)

Is it common for rabbits that have two colors in one eye to have it cause by some disorder and have possible health problems?


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Mar 1, 2009)

I have a vienna marked bunny who has brown/blue eyes. One eye is half and half and the other is more blue that brown.


----------



## pamnock (Mar 1, 2009)

*Boz wrote: *


> Is it common for rabbits that have two colors in one eye to have it cause by some disorder and have possible health problems?



It isn't linked to health problems.

The rabbit in the photo could be a "self chin". We sometimes see bi-colored or blue eyes in black rabbits due to the chin gene.

Pam


----------



## Boz (Mar 1, 2009)

pamnock - You answered my questions. Thanks a bunch for your help! 

MyBabyBunnies - Your rabbit is adorable. Looks like a little lion with that fur color too!


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Mar 1, 2009)

I had a litter that carried BEW(vienna) that was full of them, it makes them really pop. Sucha lovely look


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 1, 2009)

Have you ever seen a small white discoloration on the iris of an eye? A white (few black spots) brown eyed-bunny at the shelter has this and I was wondering if it's a coloration thing or a medical thing (concerned about his sight). 

thanks!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 1, 2009)

Epic_win's Splinter has two-colored eyes, if I remember right.

On a side note: My dad has an eye that is brown and blue and the other eye is just blue. It's weird looking... :twitch:


----------



## pamnock (Mar 1, 2009)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> Have you ever seen a small white discoloration on the iris of an eye? A white (few black spots) brown eyed-bunny at the shelter has this and I was wondering if it's a coloration thing or a medical thing (concerned about his sight).
> 
> thanks!



A vet would probably need to take a look at it to determine if it is lack of coloring of the iris, or illness/injury relate.

The Dutch or Vienna gene can cause white spots in the iris, but the spots can also be pathogenic.

Pam


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 1, 2009)

Ok, thank you Pam! I'm pretty sure "the boss" is going to have it looked at, but if they don't get him looked at I'll be sure to press the point.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 1, 2009)

Ok have to find a rabbit with left blue right brown,
Why you ask my husband eyes are that color for real.


He would die and so would I we have been trying to find a pet with the one blue one brown sense we got together.

If there is one naywhere up for adpotion or someone has a litter please let me know.


----------



## naturestee (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey Boz, this weekend check out Fey's eyes if she'll let you. She has mottled blue/brown eyes. Her sister Sprite did too. They are supposedly purebred Dwarf Hotots but from their body type and mottled eyes I think the breeder had been crossing another breed in.


----------



## Boz (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone!
What is vienna?

Naturestee - I thought I noticed her eyes looked blue but then they looked a little dark so I wasn't sure if I saw the white part of the eye or not! I'll have to look if she'll let me.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 3, 2009)

*Boz wrote: *


> What is vienna?


Vienna marked Netherland dwarfs are Nethies that have Dutch(?) mixed in their genetic background. That is my understanding, anyways. They are larger than regular Nethies and have Dutch-like markings. My Toby is a Vienna marked Nethie. Here is what he looks like. 






I don't know if you can see his eyes well, but he has a lavender hue to his eye color. His eyes are not the "normal" brown. They are the color that you see in the photo under most lighting conditions. I was told that was from the Vienna marked part. It makes weird (but cool) eyes.


----------



## pamnock (Mar 3, 2009)

Vienna (Blue eyed white) and Dutch belting geneare two different genes. Vienna carries can sometimes produce Dutch-like markings though.

Pam


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 3, 2009)

Thank you for correcting me.  I was always a bit fuzzy on the true definition. Everyone keeps telling me that Toby is a Vienna marked Nethie, or at least has something like that.


----------



## pamnock (Mar 3, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Thank you for correcting me.  I was always a bit fuzzy on the true definition. Everyone keeps telling me that Toby is a Vienna marked Nethie, or at least has something like that.



The Vienna could cause the lavendar eye color or it could also be a result of the chin gene. The chin gene can produce a bright blue eye. I've also seen REW carriers with purple-ish eyes.

Your rabbit appears to be a blue in the photo - the normal eye color would be blue-gray.

Pam


----------



## Epic_win (Mar 3, 2009)

Splinter has eyes like that as well. He is a blue vienna marked bunny


----------



## Boz (Mar 4, 2009)

Okay I think I understand! 
What do the vienna markings look like? I'm still a little rough on that. From the three pictures posted I can see all three have a white nose. Is that a characteristic of it?
Is the dutch belting like how a Dutch rabbit looks?
Is the vienna and dutch belting hard to find?
Sorry for all the questions! I'm just really interested. 

Dolla has some eyes that look like your Toby, kherrmann3. I can't figure out what color and markings she has. I should make a post about it! 

Epic_win - Splinter is sooo adorable!

Thanks for all your help everyone!


----------



## pamnock (Mar 4, 2009)

Both the heterozygous vienna (1 copy of the gene) and the Dutch belting can manifest themselves in numerous and varied patterns as well as sometimes appearing similar.

Pam


----------

